# Edmonton - Cold Lake IBBS



## Navy1986 (29 Dec 2010)

Flew service air from Ottawa to Cold Lake on Monday. Had booked IBBS to get to Edmonton, however there was no bus to be found, in fact I was told that at the time we were supposed to board it, it was already in Edmonton!  So someoby made a mistake and booked us backwards, no biggie.

But now I need to arrange for us to get from Edm back to Cold Lake for our flight on the 4th and cannot find numbers for IBBS at either place. 

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dano651 (29 Dec 2010)

The best I can give you for now is how to contact the duty Sgt.

780-973-4011
local 4434  or 4806

These are number for the Fire Dept, they are doing the duty job for the Holidays. Hope this will help


----------

